# Zugriff auf Paradox-Datenbank



## DP (23. Sep 2004)

hallo.

ich habe die ehrenwerte aufgabe, eine paradox 7-db mit java auslesen zu müssen.

problem ist, dass ich via odbc die db nicht öffnen kann... da hilft mir jdbcdbc auch nicht...

weiss jemand rat? oder hat jemand zufällig die pdxjdbc.rar bei sich rumliegen?!

*megathx*


----------



## Guest (23. Sep 2004)

hier vieleicht hilft das http://servlet.java.sun.com/products/jdbc/drivers


----------



## DP (23. Sep 2004)

das kannste auch knicken. inprise = borland (da findet man nichts) und der andere anbieter hat auch nichts mehr für paradox


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Links weiter:

http://onesearch.sun.com/search/developers/index.jsp?col=devforums&qp=&qt=driver+paradox
http://servlet.java.sun.com/products/jdbc/drivers


----------



## DP (23. Sep 2004)

hmm... mal andere frage (achtung, stilbruch )

kann ich via jni oledb nutzen?!

thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Sep 2004)

>>kann ich via jni oledb nutzen?! 

ja, dürfte aber schwierig sein 

wenn du ACCESS zur verfügung hast, würde ich die PARADOX Datenbank in ACCESS einhängen und dann wieder über ODBC freigeben [funktioniert manchmal]

Frage: musst du "live" zugreifen oder sollst du das ding nur einmal zu m lesen und konvertieren öffnen?


----------



## DP (24. Sep 2004)

ich muss da permanent drauf zugreifen... 

in access kann ich die nicht öffnen, weil odbc keine paradox-tabellen ab version 6 behandeln kann


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Sep 2004)

in der hilfe steht

paradox 3.x, 4.x und 5.0; und 8.0 (man brauch aktualisierte ISAM-Treiber, die über MS-Kundendienst zur verfügung stehen)

komisch dass ausgerechnet 7.0 fehlt!

wenn es nur um einen einfachen Import ginge, könntest du ja evtl. im 5.0 Format speichern und dann loslegen ??


----------



## Balian (25. Sep 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß Jemand die Lösung für das Problem? Muss auch Daten aus einer Paradox 7.0 Datenbank ziehen. Die Verbindung klappt wohl ,a ber dann bekomme ich auch die Meldung, dass das Objekt xyz nicht gefunden wurde usw...

Gruß

Balian


----------



## DP (12. Okt 2006)

so, der papa hat wieder feines mitgebracht :applaus: 

1. hier den MiTeC Paradox Data Editor 2.0 (freeware) saugen. der installiert direkt eine gescheinte bde-engine und man kann damit zumindest daten betrachten und exportieren. felder vom typ text memo sind aber leider kaum gescheit zu exportieren.

2. um per jdbc auf die daten zugreifen zu können, kann hier eine trial-version eines kostenpflichtigen jdbc-treibers gesaugt werden: http://www.hxtt.com/paradox/. falls dabei probleme beim öffnen auftreten sollten, kann hier  ein repair-tool gesaugt werden. damit mal die db bearbeiten und alles wird gut :shock:


----------



## DP (28. Jan 2007)

Update:

ich habe mir jetzt hier: http://www.hxtt.com/paradox/ die Vollversion des pdx-jdbc-Treibers bestellt. Nach Zahlung von ~193EUR via shareit! an die in China ansässige Firma wurde der Treiber doch tatsächlich innerhalb von 2 Stunden ausgeliefert.

Bis auf die ewig defekten Indizies der pdx läuft alles bestens.


----------

